# Best way to prep concrete floor ?



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

For painting acid wash or ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Grind it!


----------



## mattysoftball00 (May 10, 2009)

first thing to do on any floor

take cup of water if it beads up you got a waterproof in the concrete and no matter how much you grind it won't get it out

so you got to shot blast the concrete and if you shot blast you have to change your epoxy to thicker one so it fills in the voids better


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

You need to read the Joint SSPC and NACE standard for prepping concrete for coatings. "*SSPC-SP13/ NACE No.6*". You need to also check for moisture in the floor. This can be done by the plastic sheet method. I guess one of the first things to ask you is what kind of paint are you looking at using on this floor? Then from that we can go from there. I would stay away from acid washing or at least use that as a last option. Surface grinding works great as well as shot blasting. What you want to do is to open up the concrete and remove the latince from the top to open the pores up to accept your coating. Think of concrete as a living breathing creature. It is Exhaling in the morning time as the temps come up in the day and inhaling in the afternoon when the temps are starting to drop. This is the best time to apply your prime coat so as to get maximum absorption into the substrate.
Give me a e-mail and I can get you some more information if you would like.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

you can grind it/bead blast it and apply a moisture barrier


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

It would help to know where the floor is and what type of use it was intended for.


----------

